# More Swedish eggs poppin' for easter



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Apr 2, 2012)

You're not the only one JD!  

Yet another one of the elongated egg clutches has started to pop. Incubation 125 days, 29.6 degrees Celsius and 98 % humidity. The first one left the egg after less than one day, the second one took three days and went back into the egg several times before leaving it once and for all. First one 31 grams and the second one 27 grams. Yet more hatchlings to come...

I never stop beeing just as amazed every time I see this happen !

Enjoy


----------



## Tom (Apr 2, 2012)

That is very cool. Never seen an elongated hatchling before.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 2, 2012)

Woooo Hooo...! ...... I think your ahead....I just keep getting uno's at a time . none multi hatches yet this year? ...
CONGRADS!!! ......in a few days we'll have to test colors~

JD~


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 3, 2012)

I always get excited just seeing the photos, congrats....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats, great pictures. What is your egg substrate? (Orchard Moss?).


----------



## cdmay (Apr 3, 2012)

Geochelone_Carbonaria said:


> _I never stop beeing just as amazed every time I see this happen ! _




I think you speak for all of us with that statement.


----------



## Tropical Torts (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats Mike!


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Apr 3, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Congrats, great pictures. What is your egg substrate? (Orchard Moss?).



Thanks !

I keep my eggs in Vermiculate until they start to hatch, then I move them over to another container in the same incubator with Spagnum Moss. Since I know that hatchlings actually can die if they eat the Vermiculate, a very experienced breeder told me that it happened to him, I don't want to risk that they start tasting or eating it.


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## bigred (Apr 5, 2012)

Geochelone_Carbonaria said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, great pictures. What is your egg substrate? (Orchard Moss?).
> ...



I do the same thing - glad you have some eggs hatching


----------



## ada caro (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you eveyone !

The egg laying has been a bit dry lately here during the winter/early spring, only 1-3 eggs per female the last couple of months. But still a bit over twenty eggs left in the incubator


----------

